# quick tire question, and yes i did a search first



## Boss-V Brian (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry for yet another tire question, but its time to replace the 245's on my 08 2500hd. the truck is a gas extended cab long-bed with the ccm level kit up front.

i plow with an 8.2 boss v-plow, and i am pretty sure that if i try to run the 285's i will rub when i turn with the plow on.

my question's are:

-does anyone know if the 285's will rub with the plow on?
-will 265's rub with the plow on?
-can i adust the keys enough to clear 285's and still be able to hook-up my plow? (or will i have to drop the mount bracket down)

thanks,

-Brian


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

Depending on the tires some will rub and some wont. I had the bfg at and they were ok. Now I have the good year duratrac and they rub with out the plow.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

265's don't rub on my truck-but it's 10 years older so I don't think that helps you much. 

I don't think 245 to 265 to 285 affects height-I think it just affects tread width. From what I know, they will do better in mud but not in snow. You could always measure distance to the fender now, and the compare the width of the new tire to see if it will still clear.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jb1390;1104652 said:


> ...
> 
> I don't think 245 to 265 to 285 affects height-I think it just affects tread width. .....


If the aspect ratio remains constant, the tire will get taller as it gets wider.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I run 265/75s in the winter, they don't rub with the plow and leveling kit. I've had the plow on with my summer 285/70s, and it does rub a bit. That rhymes


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Skinnier is better in snow. That being said a 285 will be taller and wider. ALOT depends on what rims your using. Not sure if those newer trucks still are running the 6.5" width rim but that would help on turning radius. Worst case scenario turn up your bars. Not really familiar with how the NBS is with bigger tires but it APPEARS they have more room than say mine.


----------



## Boss-V Brian (Nov 3, 2010)

i would be putting them on stock rims, and they are still 6.5 wide. i have a set of 20's that i run for summer with the equivalent of a 285, (i think they are 275/65/20, maybe a 275/60/20) but they are on a 9.5 inch wide rim. just for the hell of it i hung the plow on with the 20's, rubbed like hell.

i'm just not sure if on the 6.5 rim i will turn lock to lock and not rub. i am also afraid if i turn my bars up too much, i will not be at the right height to pull into the plow to mount it up to the truck


----------



## Boss-V Brian (Nov 3, 2010)

here is a pic of it with the level kit and its 20's. i really just dont wanna buy a set of 285's and then have to turn around and take a hit on em cause they rub.

i need all the turning radius i can get with this bus!

thanks for all the help,

-Brian


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

The last thing I would worry about is if your truck doesnt mount up without adjusting the mounting holes...cause its just that simple...I would stick to the 265s if your fairly stock on your suspension to give yourself a little extra room for bumps and holes in the road/lots/driveways. You already said you have your pretty rims for the non snowing seasons...is it worth wearing out your wheel wheels and tires for an additional 1/2" of tire height?...good luck with whatever you decide on...Duratracs are nice, very good traction on my truck with them compared to the BFG ATKO's that were on prior (which were still pretty good themselves)


----------



## Boss-V Brian (Nov 3, 2010)

prob right, i'm leanin toward 265's anyway. my buddy said i can throw his set of 285's on and see if i rub with the plow, so i'm gonna bolt em up, hang the plow and see if i rub, and what it takes to not rub.

cause i also dont wanna drop the plow off the truck and have that "boat through the lake" look with the front up higher than the rear!

thanks again,

-Brian


----------



## simoncx (Dec 3, 2007)

Pretty sure it would rub, I don't have a plow yet on my nbs but have 285's with the tb's cranked up alittle so it's almost level and it rubs alittle at full lock, so I image it would be worse with the plow. The nbs trucks have less room then the older trucks, unless you want to start cutting and bending metal behind the plastic I would stick to 265's for plowing.


----------



## Boss-V Brian (Nov 3, 2010)

simoncx;1105635 said:


> Pretty sure it would rub, I don't have a plow yet on my nbs but have 285's with the tb's cranked up alittle so it's almost level and it rubs alittle at full lock, so I image it would be worse with the plow. The nbs trucks have less room then the older trucks, unless you want to start cutting and bending metal behind the plastic I would stick to 265's for plowing.


your rubbing with the bars cranked? so you dont have a level kit? are you running factory wheels?

i think your right though about the 85's rubbing with the plow on, even on the narrower factory wheel

-Brian


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Id run 265's for winter set up, as said above, will help with extra clearance


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i have an 05 2500HD with 265's. i do not have a plow but i have a 600LB leaf loader mounted to the front and it does not rub at all. the tires are cooper discoverys


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

i have a 2009 2500hd ext cab 8 foot bed 6.0 with the snow plow prep package boss 8'2" v plow and i had too put the leveling kit(torsion keys) and go up too a 2857516 tire too get the proper plow hook up height they do not rub i run 700 lbs of ballast in bed of truck also had too crank the bars an additional 2 turns too get the hook up height also what brand leveling kit did u use the first one i tried was junk and the truck did not come up very high the torsion bar actally turned in the keyway threw them away and went too a good brand goodluck i know its frustrating p.s. when no plow and bed empty truck sits just about dead even front too rear the height at the bottom of the fron fender lip is 41 1/4" with the above done


----------



## sid6062 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a 2010 2500HD with Nitto trail grappler mt LT305/55/R20. With plow on, they only rub at full lock but with minor fender trim no rub at all. Good luck.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I have 285's in the GY Duratrac, they rub with the plow on or off, but only at full lock. Mostly the drivers side. Little trimming will fix it. t bars are maxed.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope the good year duratracs are freekin fantastic in the snow because so far I hate these tires. They are so unstable on the dry road highway speeds. I feel very uncomfortable going much over 70 with them. My bfg never felt like this. They do get great wet road wet traction though so I am optimistic for the snow. 

On a side note I just did some nitto trails on my wifes h3 and they are much better on the highway.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

stacks04;1109143 said:


> I hope the good year duratracs are freekin fantastic in the snow because so far I hate these tires. They are so unstable on the dry road highway speeds. I feel very uncomfortable going much over 70 with them. My bfg never felt like this. They do get great wet road wet traction though so I am optimistic for the snow.
> 
> On a side note I just did some nitto trails on my wifes h3 and they are much better on the highway.


Try going 50mph and turning the wheel back and forth real quick, lol, feels like the truck is going to roll over


----------



## redpower466 (Dec 29, 2010)

I would stay away from the 285's on the hd. I went to 255/85-16 on the stock rims. They are narrow for snow and tall for the extra clearence. The only downfall is there isnt much selection. The Cooper Discoverer S/T work well for me.


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ive got a 05 2500hd, i have cooper M+S's in 285's and they do NOT rub at all with my 9' pro plus with wings on it. Ive got timbrens in the front and 600lbs of ballast..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

stacks04;1109143 said:


> I hope the good year duratracs are freekin fantastic in the snow because so far I hate these tires. They are so unstable on the dry road highway speeds. I feel very uncomfortable going much over 70 with them. My bfg never felt like this. They do get great wet road wet traction though so I am optimistic for the snow.
> 
> On a side note I just did some nitto trails on my wifes h3 and they are much better on the highway.


What's your tire pressure on the DuraTracs? Too high and the truck will handle like crap.


----------



## Boss-V Brian (Nov 3, 2010)

Mxrider069;1179621 said:


> Ive got a 05 2500hd, i have cooper M+S's in 285's and they do NOT rub at all with my 9' pro plus with wings on it. Ive got timbrens in the front and 600lbs of ballast..


the timbrens dont give any additional lift right? just prevent sag when plow is hung off the front right?

i still cant decide, so i am just running on my 245's, prob last season for them tho, so gonna have to do something.

after hearing the Maryland guy with my exact setup say he wasnt rubbing with 85's, makes me wanna do it, and trim a little or get timbrens if i have to.

thanks for all the advise/knowledge...nice to hear from ppl who have all different set-ups.

-Brian


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

From what I have heard with the duratracs, too low on air and it will handle like crap. A guy I work with said the same thing when he first put them on. Once he bumped up the air a little he said it handles great.


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

run 285/75r16 on my 04 2500hd and IO did turn up the keys and did a little trim on the plastic on the front bumper and they dont rub with a 8'MVp on the truck. if your concerned you can put a set of timbrens in to help.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Take at look at these pictures this is what my truck looks like with 285s on it with the plow on and off of it

http://www.plowsite.com/album.php?albumid=909


----------

